# Help



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi

I have an Orfina porsche design Quartz and it seems to use batteries a lot I have to change them every 4 months, any advice.



















Thanks

Dave S


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's probably dirty, minute dirt particles can build up on the stepper motor and pinnions causing drag and causing excessive drain on the battery. Quartz watches can be cleaned and serviced which should help matters, the question is you have to decide if it's worth it


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

These are expensive watches aren't they







?

John ( JOT ) has or has had PD chronos.

It may be worth asking his opinion ( it usually is )  .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

In my opinion any PD of that era is worth fixing up







I would ask Orfina/Uhrenschmiede for a quote.

[email protected] ..... the contact person is Rita

Failing that if you aren't bothered about keeping the original movement is there a modern one you could slot into the watch?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

JoT said:


> In my opinion any PD of that era is worth fixing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JoT

I think you are right, my wife wears the watch and realy likes it (anything that keeps the wife happy must be worth it) now is that not a good excuse to spend money, I will contact Rita.

Dave S


----------

